
Learning from Apple's Failures - wstrange
http://www.fastcompany.com/3062596/tim-cooks-apple/eddie-cue-and-craig-federighi-open-up-about-learning-from-apples-failures
======
wstrange
From the article "in order to stay updated we’re trying to use the iPhone
itself, and the data it’s giving us"

Which is interesting, given Apple's marketing about how they _don 't_ track
consumers.

